# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  MacBook nuk po leshohet

## rmaxhuni

Pasi po e ndezi po e qet mollen edhe ma po rrin ekran i kalter e me pas po del i ngjyr bojkafe qfar duhet ti baj qe te leshoj ne pun ket macbook

----------

